# cleaning black rubber stable mats



## wowser (2 March 2008)

to those of you that use black mats, how do you get the wee of the mats once its turned white and caked on, hence one mat has gone white.


----------



## Shipley (2 March 2008)

jet wash it, worked in the past or srubbing brush once a year


----------



## Eaglestone (2 March 2008)

I don't think you can once they have gone like that, as the ammonia in the urine has kind of soaked in and contaminated the area.  I tried using the pressure washer on those areas last year and it did not 'remove' it


----------



## Eaglestone (2 March 2008)

So how come it worked for you and not me


----------



## susannita (2 March 2008)

if they are solid rubber mats it is highly likely that the urine has begun to perish the mats so it is pretty diffiuclt to clean them up well.  If they are the eva mats then they are actually dyed black so again the urine bleaches the colour out of them so can't do anything about it either!!

I have eva mats and just use flash on them when they get scubbed  - really easy job as they are so light!!  The solid rubber ones are just not so easy.....


----------



## dwi (2 March 2008)

I pressure wash my mats once a year and they come up beautifully but then they have never gone white? Your horse must have really toxic wee


----------



## Eaglestone (2 March 2008)

DWI What make are your mats out of interest?


----------



## dwi (2 March 2008)

Solid rubber 18mm direct from the wholesalers Burton Rubber Co.


----------



## Eaglestone (2 March 2008)

Ta for the info .... off to have a look


----------



## Abbeygale (2 March 2008)

pressure washing brings my equimats up perfectly.  I've just done my mats, and they've all come up like new.


----------



## ru-fi-do (4 March 2008)

Fieldguard do a 'Green Gloop' It smells lovely and brings you mats up like new, not sure it would completely remove the white stain but it is very very good. I think you can only buy it direct from them.


----------



## stormyhorse (5 March 2008)

I remove the rubber mats every summer, when they live out all year, and pressure wash them, then disinfect them to take the smell away.


----------

